# Aviso de CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED  en script de inicio...

## papu

Pues he instalado otra vez gentoo y esta vez parece que correctamente todo fa como la seda,

solo un pequeño detalle que no se como desactivar ya que es una opcion que no sale disponible con make menuconfig (esta oculta),

referente a que desactive el CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED sino puede dar problemas el udev.

foto de carga

usando el xconfig creo se pueden visualizar esas opciones ocultas pero no puedo ejecutar make xconfig ya que requiere qt3  y yo uso qt4, cosa que no comprendo,  he intentado editar manualmente el .config pero una vez cambiado se pone otra vez como estaba antes, supongo porque depende de alguna otra.

¿alguna idea sobre como poder cambiar esa opción?

make --info:

```
enric@egt ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.4.1, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.31-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================                              

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9300_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 28 Sep 2009 06:45:02 +0000                                                    

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                          

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p33                                                                          

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1                                                                        

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r2, 3.1.1-r1                                                               

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8                                                                           

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r2                                                                         

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                            

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r3                                                                         

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.1                                                                              

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                                    

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11                                                           

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1                                                                        

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                           

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a                                                                           

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                                        

ABI="amd64"                                                                                           

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"                                                                        

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"                                                                                

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"                                                                                 

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"                                                                                                              

ARCH="amd64"                                                                                                                         

ASFLAGS_x86="--32"                                                                                                                   

AUTOCLEAN="yes"                                                                                                                      

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                                         

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"                                                                                                                     

CDEFINE_amd64="__x86_64__"                                                                                                           

CDEFINE_x86="__i386__"                                                                                                               

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"                                                                                                     

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"                                                                                                                    

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                                          

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                                    

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                                        

CLEAN_DELAY="5"                                                                                                                      

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"                                                                                                      

COLORFGBG="15;0"                                                                                                                     

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"                                                                                              

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"                                                                                                                   

CVS_RSH="ssh"                                                                                                                        

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"                                                                                                   

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-ADxtjRKRY8,guid=96a1e7ff4434007248bd54484ac0cc8c"                                  

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"                                                                                                                  

DESKTOP_SESSION="default"                                                                                                            

DESKTOP_STARTUP_ID=""                                                                                                                

DISPLAY=":0"                                                                                                                         

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                                                     

DM_CONTROL="/var/run/xdmctl"                                                                                                         

EDITOR="/bin/nano"                                                                                                                   

ELIBC="glibc"                                                                                                                        

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-v --keep-going"                                                                                                

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"                                                                                                            

FEATURES="ccache confcache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                                                                                                             

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""                                               

GCC_SPECS=""                                                                                                                         

GDK_USE_XFT="1"                                                                                                                      

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.dei.uc.pt/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/"                                                                                                                          

GS_LIB="/home/enric/.fonts"                                                                                                          

GTK2_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:/home/enric/.gtkrc-2.0::/home/enric/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc-2.0"                                  

GTK_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/enric/.gtkrc::/home/enric/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc"                                               

HOME="/home/enric"                                                                                                                   

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.19.1/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.1/info"                                                                                                                                    

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev joystick"                                                                                        

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"                                                                               

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"                                                                                     

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"                                                                                      

KDE_FULL_SESSION="true"                                                                                                              

KDE_MULTIHEAD="false"                                                                                                                

KDE_SESSION_UID="1000"                                                                                                               

KDE_SESSION_VERSION="4"                                                                                                              

KERNEL="linux"                                                                                                                       

KONSOLE_DBUS_SERVICE=":1.39"                                                                                                         

KONSOLE_DBUS_SESSION="/Sessions/1"                                                                                                   

LANG="ca_ES.UTF-8"                                                                                                                   

LANGUAGE=""                                                                                                                          

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"                                                  

LC_COLLATE="C"                                                                                                                       

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                                                                    

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"                                                                                                            

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"                                                                                                               

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"                                                                                                           

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"                                                                                                                 

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"                                                                                                            

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"                                                                                                                   

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"                                                                                                                 

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"                                                                                                               

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"                                                                                                               

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"                                                                                                                   

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"                                                                                                              

LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH="/usr/lib64/dri:/usr/lib32/dri"                                                                                   

LINGUAS="ca en es"                                                                                                                   

LOGNAME="enric"                                                                                                                      

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"                                                                                                                     

MAKEOPTS="-j5"                                                                                                                       

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.19.1/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.1/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/"                                          

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"                                                                                                            

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"                                                                                         

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"                                                                                                                      

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage)"                                                        

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OPENGL_PROFILE="ati"                                                                                                                 

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"                                                                                                                

PATH="/usr/lib/ccache/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.1"                     

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                                                       

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc x86-openbsd ppc-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"                            

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"                                                                                                     

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"                                                                                            

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"                                                               

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                                                               

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"                                                                                                                    

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"                                                                                             

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="error info"                                                                                                    

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"                                                                                            

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"                                                            

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"                                                                                                          

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="syslog"                                                                                                         

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"                                                                                               

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"                                                                                                 

PORTAGE_GID="250"                                                                                                                    

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"                                                                                                                 

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"                                                                                                                 

PORTAGE_NICENESS="0"                                                                                                                 

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"                                                                                            

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                                                            

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"                                                                                                            

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                                                                            

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"                                                                                                                  

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"                                                                                                          

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"                                                                                                               

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/desktop-effects /usr/local/portage/layman/x11 /usr/local/portage/layman/zen-overlay"      

PROFILEHOME=""                                                                                                                       

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"                                                                                  

PWD="/home/enric"                                                                                                                    

QT_PLUGIN_PATH="/home/enric/.kde4/lib64/kde4/plugins/:/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/"                                                      

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""                                           

ROOT="/"                                                                                                                             

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.1"                                                                           

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"                                                                                                            

SESSION_MANAGER="local/egt:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/2252,unix/egt:/tmp/.ICE-unix/2252"                                                        

SHELL="/bin/bash"                                                                                                                    

SHLVL="2"                                                                                                                            

STAGE1_USE="multilib nptl nptlonly unicode"                                                                                          

STRIGI_PLUGIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/strigi:"                                                                                              

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"                                                                                                                    

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"                                                                                

TERM="xterm"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dvb ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm git gpm hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kde4 laptop matroska mmx mng modules mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ntp openal opengl openmp openssh openssl pam pcre perl phonon plasma png pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl see4.1 session spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 svg sysfs tcpd theora truetype unicode v4l v4l2 x264 xinerama xorg xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="ca en es" USERLAND="GNU"

USER="enric"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

Ualtres="-doc bash-completion hal git openssh openssl dbus acpi apm  laptop ntp mysql"

Ucpu="sse3 ssse3 see4.1"

UimatgeTexte="mng png truetype jpeg svg"

Ukde="-arts plasma kde kde4 qt3support qt4"

Umultimedia="alsa xv matroska x264 dvb ffmpeg quicktime solid theora xvmc v4l v4l2 aac phonon dts alsa pulseaudio openal a52 flac sdl xvid win32codecs"

Uxorg="X xinerama opengl"

VIDEO_CARDS=""

WINDOWID="52428823"

WINDOWPATH="7"

XCURSOR_THEME="Oxygen_Black"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

XDM_MANAGED="method=classic"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Txema

No está oculta ni mucho menos, está bastante clarita en la pantalla de opciones generales

```
[ ]  Create deprecated sysfs layout for older userspace tools
```

Aunque en el kernel 2.6.31 ha desaparecido ya esta opción y en su lugar se encuentra esta:

```
[ ] remove sysfs features which may confuse old userspace tools
```

Sea el kernel que sea, en ambos casos tienen que estar desactivadas  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## papu

 *Txema wrote:*   

> No está oculta ni mucho menos, está bastante clarita en la pantalla de opciones generales
> 
> ```
> [ ]  Create deprecated sysfs layout for older userspace tools
> ```
> ...

 

bien muchas gracias era eso, pero no he podido contestar antes debido a que había problemas con logearse en el foro.

en mi caso es la segunda opcion que pones, aunque leida por encima esa opcion parece dar a entender que en lugar de desactivarla se ha de activar supongo que por eso lo hice sin querer.

Ahora ya no me da ese aviso , por cierto esa opcion ¿que hace o deja de hacer o en que afecta en el uso del s.o. o en el uso del udev?

saludos, adéu.

----------

